# Topics > AI in car and transport > Personal public transport >  Self-driving shuttles, Varden Labs, Waterloo, Ontario, Canada

## Airicist

Developer - Varden Labs

The company Varden Labs is transformed into a company Embark Technology

----------


## Airicist

Self-Driving Shuttle Prototype (Varden Labs)

Published on Jul 26, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Stopping for obstacles

Published on Jun 20, 2015




> Varden Labs is a team working on Autonomous Vehicle technology at the University of Waterloo.
> 
> This is a video of our vehicle using ground segmentation to detect objects and stop when they get in its path, allowing it to travel around the route safely without a driver. June 2015.

----------


## Airicist

CTV local - Calgary

Published on Jul 15, 2015




> Varden Labs is a team working on Autonomous Vehicle technology at the University of Waterloo.
> 
> This is a video that we pulled from CTV who did a piece on us locally at a go-cart track just outside CalgaryVarden Labs is a team working on Autonomous Vehicle technology at the University of Waterloo.
> 
> This is a video that we pulled from CTV who did a piece on us locally at a go-cart track just outside Calgary

----------


## Airicist

First autonomous drive in Canada

Published on Mar 26, 2016




> The President of the University of Waterloo, Feridun Hamdullahpur, and the CEO of Varden Labs, Alex Rodrigues, ride around the University of Waterloo in Canada's first self-driving car. (August 2015)
> This prototype vehicle was developed using Varden Labs' breakthrough self-driving technology.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Self-driving cars coming to a college campus near you as price of tech drops"
Automated vehicles have long been considered the province for big companies, but now even a few college dropouts can get one on the road

by Danny Yadron
March 31, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Seniors react to driverless cars

Published on May 11, 2016




> WIRED takes ten seniors for a ride in a self-driving shuttle around UCSD's campus. How do they feel about this cutting edge technology?

----------

